# fixing screw holes in tin



## nhbaler282

what is the best thing to repair screw holes in tin? I have a few on the roof of my hay barn where they missed the purlins and now we are finally getting some good rain and it is starting to leak a little. Thanks


----------



## somedevildawg

nhbaler282 said:


> what is the best thing to repair screw holes in tin? I have a few on the roof of my hay barn where they missed the purlins and now we are finally getting some good rain and it is starting to leak a little. Thanks


I have used in the past, silicon, and I have used a rubber washered 1/4" screw and a small 2x4 behind it to grab, also have used tinnermans clips on the back side to allow the screw to flatten washer instead of 2x4....sometimes, depending on where the hole is located, a 2x4 won't work, if the holes are not at the peak of the valley (in tin), wouldn't hurt to squeeze a bit of silicon around screw as a safety measure. HTH


----------



## Grateful11

I'm with devildawg on this one. If it's just a few, some good silicone seems to work pretty darn good.


----------



## Tim/South

I normally use bull tar. Have also used some kind of asphalt based putty. Both work well.


----------



## JD3430

"Quad" brand caulk. 
Even better than silicon caulk.


----------



## Bgriffin856

We use roofing tar. Two years ago took out all the nails and replaced them with screws on the Quonoset section of the barn and patched the holes and what not with tar. Did one whole side by myself took two weeks between everything else. Went through a total of over 25lbs of screws and two and a half buckets of tar one or two gallon buckets can't. recall how big. Use it very liberally


----------



## DSLinc1017

A project I'm not looking forward to....


----------



## somedevildawg

Tar is like paint, as soon as I open the can......

At least it doesn't run down the arm like paint....no matter it'll be all over me and everthing im in contact with......and ruin several pairs of jeans and t shirts....


----------



## mlappin

nhbaler282 said:


> what is the best thing to repair screw holes in tin? I have a few on the roof of my hay barn where they missed the purlins and now we are finally getting some good rain and it is starting to leak a little. Thanks


Who is they? I'd be raising hell with they.

My uncle either snaps a chalk line or pre drills the holes, no misses allowed.


----------



## Bgriffin856

somedevildawg said:


> Tar is like paint, as soon as I open the can......
> At least it doesn't run down the arm like paint....no matter it'll be all over me and everthing im in contact with......and ruin several pairs of jeans and t shirts....


Lol i must be a careful person. Only time i had that problem was when i painted our two six ton grain bins before we put them up. I was 12 at the time remember having all the spatter of aluminum paint all over from painting with a brush. Used gasoline to wash it off of any skin. Now on the other hand if Im working on a piece of equipment or tractor i end up with oil or grease clothes, hands and arms. Same for working on the barn cleaner or manure spreader....


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN

Before I reroofed one of my hay barns this summer, I just used a larger screw with washers and a dab of silicone under each one. I had initially used aluminum roofing. Very bad idea. Thought it would last forever. Wrong. As it got older, the wind would shake the roofing and ended up wobbling a hole and the first big windstorm that came along, it would be flapping in the breeze. Got too old to be climbing on the roof, so new heavy gauge steel roofing went on.


----------



## Coondle

All good ideas for mending a roof.

Nd

VA hayman, I think you have the wrong attitude to roofing. I would like to think you are like me, I just got too smart to climb up on a roof  Don't they say "wisdom comes with age", and you got wiser not older?


----------



## DSLinc1017

We have had snow, rain, thaw deep freeze and more deep freeze. The last warm up melted some of the ice on our barn shed metal roof. All hell broke out, leaking all over. I figure the water backed up under the seams then froze then melted and leaked. I have seen metal roofs getting sprayed with some sort of coating. It looks silver in color....... Any one know if this is normal roof tar?


----------



## endrow

NDVA HAYMAN said:


> Before I reroofed one of my hay barns this summer, I just used a larger screw with washers and a dab of silicone under each one. I had initially used aluminum roofing. Very bad idea. Thought it would last forever. Wrong. As it got older, the wind would shake the roofing and ended up wobbling a hole and the first big windstorm that came along, it would be flapping in the breeze. Got too old to be climbing on the roof, so new heavy gauge steel roofing went on.


You are correct I have seen this so often Once aluminum starts to fail it is done . We have an old cattle shed 50x150 standing seam steel roofing built in 1939 bout every 8years add a couple of scews and sweep on fiber paint/sealer. as long as I can remember(about 40 years or so ) This was a fact of life on MANY farms . Aluminum is a different story . And yes we did waste a ton of time and money trying to rescrew our aluminum roofs


----------

